# Natures Builders



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

Some of the beaver dams on a creek that crosses us. There are five diffrent ones of various sizes in quater mile strech.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Never thought of Okla as having beaver Will you remove them?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Lots of game in Tx, OK, KS, NE, SD and ND......that North/South Corridor through the heart of the plains has lots of wildlife.

Regards, Mike


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

Thorim said:


> Never thought of Okla as having beaver Will you remove them?


No, their not hurting anything. Besides I like seeing what they have done each night. They sure will take care of unwanted saplings, and they only harvest what they need to maintain their desired water level. They came up the creek a little ways to one of our ponds and damned up the outlet and raised the water level in the pond which was ok with me, saved having to clean it out. I'll post some pics of it in a few days.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Beavers here in ND mainly next to the rivers but we've had them move into stockponds and make a mess dragging trees and limbs in there. Have even had them move into our sandhill pasture during the real wet years. There are willows growing thick in groups in the low subirrigated meadow on the edge of the hills where they'd build their hut in the middle of the willows and then dig trenches out to the popple trees grow. They eventually either moved out or died when the water went back down. The river must be between 7 or 10 miles from there.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I had some last yr that made the dam out of corn stalks.Tore it out twice with a backhoe and they left.It's not a lot but sucks to loose a few hundred stalks of corn.They drug off about 100' circle of corn.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Was at a friends farm yesterday and he had a excavator out tearing out some dams....said he tore out about 175' on day one....came back on day two to tear out additional ones and they had already rebuilt the one he tore out the day before....tough to control them buggers


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

An old neighbor stopped over while we were having dans removed. Said he and my great uncles used to dynamite the dams. Said if you saw a beaver scurry away into the bushes, he'd toss a stick in their general vicinity, don't have to be close he said!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

What an interesting animal they are. Pretty sophisticated den building process. 
One was run over on our road. I was kind of sad to see it killed. Didn't realize they were so big, you only see part of them when they're in the water-Thing looked like it weighed 30lb!!


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

The guy we have trap for us caught a male and female a few years ago. He weighed 74 pounds and she weighed 68. They are a lot heavier than they look!


----------



## woodland (May 23, 2016)

swmnhay said:


> I had some last yr that made the dam out of corn stalks.Tore it out twice with a backhoe and they left.It's not a lot but sucks to loose a few hundred stalks of corn.They drug off about 100' circle of corn.


I've seen them chewing on birch and spruce when the willows and poplars run out but never heard of cornstalks. Very ingenious creatures but I despise them nonetheless. Nothing like dealing with those sharpened stumps till they rot or the cat shaves them off. Beavers, porcupines, skunks, squirrels, and mice are all wonderful animals..... as long they stay at least 10 miles away from me.


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

More photos.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Beavers can create some incredible wildlife habitat.....but at the same time they can create some immense problems for mankind.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

It's easy to tell when beaver are in corn they cut every stalk as they go and cut them about a inch above the ground
One night I went out to change irrigation water in a dirt ditch. It was pitch dark as I walked along the ditch. It sounded like a explosion beside me as water drenched me! Scared the bezeebes out of me! Of coarse he bee lined for the river.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

There are still people that trap them here. One of our fields floods due to beavers - the series of dams is a mile away but they blocked the stream up so high it flows back onto us in heavy rain. Turned the stream into a 5 acre lake.


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

All these pics are at least a half mile from anyone and threaten no crops or structures. When summer arrives and it turns dry they will head back to the lake. As long as they harm no one i'll leave em be, if not then i'll call in fish and game.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Not far from the farm there's acres and acres of dead trees where those little varmints flooded a huge area and drowned the trees. It's nothing but a big ugly mess now.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Have some on a rented farm, little buggers back the creek up which eventually turned a 15 acre woods into a 12 acre pond, would be fine but several tiles drain into that woods, can't leave em backed up for long or they will plug. A friend from town went and trapped the little bastards then dynamited the dams while he was at it. Must be the nice to have connections yet to be able to acquire dynamite.

I wanted him to trap em than I was gonna mix up some tannerite and use the .223 to see what happens when its packed into a beaver dam.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Vol said:


> Beavers can create some incredible wildlife habitat.....but at the same time they can create some immense problems for mankind.
> 
> Regards, Mike


And mankind can create some immense problems for beaverkind.

Ralph

Maybe they're just getting even?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

rjmoses said:


> And mankind can create some immense problems for beaverkind.
> 
> Ralph
> 
> Maybe they're just getting even?


Yep.....beaver coats and hats come to mind....but you don't see many of those anymore. I think beaver have it much better now than they did just 50 years ago.

Regards, Mike


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Yeah you could still get dynamite easily 50 years ago...

Later! OL J R


----------

